# Also OpenAFS deprecated



## hruodr (Sep 20, 2021)

ralphbsz said:


> Andrew (AFS) support and complexity are daunting. Coda never went past the research prototype.



See https://www.freshports.org/net/openafs/



> openafs AFS implementation from openafs.org
> * 1.6.22.20160101* net  ... ... 1.6.22.20160101
> 
> BROKEN: fails to build
> ...



FreeBSD is becoming step by step deprecated.


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Sep 20, 2021)

hruodr said:


> FreeBSD is becoming step by step deprecated.


If this comment is sarcasm then my apologies up front. If not:

i honestly cant wrap my head around the fact that, as a member since 2014 with 800+ msg, you still can not differentiate between OS and port (piece of software)

Seems to me your comment can be showcase for ingratitude and lack of acknowledgement of developers/committers hard work.

If you are not using FreeBSD why are in this forum, if you are using FreeBSD why are using a deprecated OS

In either case i don't appreciate your comment; not because it matters but because i'm tried of people throwing weird judgments around without fact and polluting this forum

My suggestion would be either roll up your sleeves and start updating deprecated ports or stop underestimating developers/committers hard work.


----------



## hruodr (Sep 20, 2021)

dd_ff_bb said:


> My suggestion would be either roll up your sleeves and start updating deprecated ports or stop underestimating developers/committers hard work.


Do you think I am able to update all of them?

You can call it sarcasm. But it is a fact that there is always more deprecated ports. At the end FreeBSD
will be deprecated.

Thanks for anyone working on the OS. With the bare OS one can do a lot of things, but without the
ports other OS are more attractive. And if ports are not being updated, then because FreeBSD is
losing attractivity. Excuse me, that has nothing to do with gratitude or acknowledgement of the work
of others, it is just a fact.


----------



## msplsh (Sep 20, 2021)

Port maintainer hasn't done anything since April 2018.  Seems correct.


----------



## astyle (Sep 20, 2021)

hruodr said:


> And if ports are not being updated, then because FreeBSD is
> losing attractivity


I disagree with that. 
For example audio/lash has not been updated in ages (the original tarball has not been updated since 2009), but that means squat for attractiveness of FreeBSD. If someone is motivated, they will find alternatives to audio/lash that actually work on FreeBSD. The ports tree is likely to provide some usable alternatives.


----------



## diizzy (Sep 20, 2021)

In many cases outdated ports are simply lack of actual users (that submit patches), breakage upstream and/or sometimes a new release contains a bugfix that's not related to FreeBSD. Patches are always welcome and if you can test using Poudriere the submission process gets speed up a lot.


----------



## msplsh (Sep 20, 2021)

Upstream just recently issued an update that specifically called out fixed FreeBSD problems.  They seem to be fine, maintainer not so much.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 25, 2021)

hruodr said:


> always more deprecated ports



… and always more new ports.


----------

